# PIR's on sale at The Electronic Goldmine



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I just noticed that Electronic Goldmine has the Quorum PIR on sale for $2.99 each. The sale is good until 10/31/07. Here's a link:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567

This is the PIR I used in the $20 Prop Contest last year. Very reliable and easy to hack, if necessary.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Otaku, how easy is easy? I bought a PIR last year and opened it up and promply closed that baby back up. I didn't have a clue what to do with it. I want one for 2.99 plug and play.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This PIR has two OFF intervals (time between activations) - 15 secs and 15 mins. The first is kinda usable, the other is way too long. I hacked the internal timer to allow 30 secs and 60 secs as the OFF times. The PIR does need to have a 9VDC relay attached to it for triggering your prop; this is real easy to do. I have a how-to with lots of pics for changing the OFF intervals in the PIR. It requires minimal soldering skills. Here's the link to the how-to:

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Gary's .htm

You don't really need to install the on/off switch or the external battery snap, although the switch is pretty useful.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Otaku is the Master Hacker.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed! Great hack and this is a great price if shipping is good.

Reg. these are around 4.95!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Otaku,

Thanks for the tip.

I think I just found a new favorite site to spend lots of $$$ on.  

I already found a few things that were more expensive on other sites.

Thank you
Thank you
Thank You


----------

